# Recommended pressing time for rhinestone transfers



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

How long do you recommend pressing an iron on rhinestone transfer with a household iron? I have told my customers for the longest time to press for 30 seconds on the front and another 10 seconds on the back of the design. Do you think this is too long? 

I had a customer recent contact me twice about loosing only the red rhinestones from her designs. I called my supplier and they said my pressing time recommendations were to long and that the glue may be burning off. They told me to only press for 10-20 seconds. This just doesn't seem long enough for a household iron. The rhinestones have a green glue on the back of them which I have been told is a better quality glue. 

I'd also like to hear some feedback on what temperatures and pressing times anyone uses for a heat press too. 

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I use my home iron... I set it on cotton, no steam, and I use 15 seconds. Also, I use the base of my iron... not the narrow part. I've done several shirts this way and only had 1 rhinestone fall off in the first washing. So I replaced it and then washed again and it was fine. With my first shirt, which I've washed about 8 or more times, all of the stones have remained in tact. I do think a heat press would be a LOT easier because on larger designs, you can't reach everything with the iron and you need to iron in sections. Plus, you have more accurate temperature control.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

I use iron on machine. heat press time is 10 seconds


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Most require a heat press -
Application Instructions:
For standard 100% Cotton Shirt 
Heat Press temperature at 345° Fahrenheit.
Heat Press pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white backing from transfer.
Place the transfer face up on fabric.
Press directly onto the clear (heat-resistant) film.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for1 minute then slowly peel off plastic.
Press again for 5 seconds.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Rhinestone Transfers - Application Instructions​1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.Set temperature at 320 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and slowly peel off the plastic.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

BlingItOn, I'm sorry I'm too new to be of help (yet), but I did want to tell you that I love your name! I actually tried to buy that on godaddy a couple of weeks ago, but it was unavailable. It's a good one!


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Most require a heat press -
> Application Instructions:
> For standard 100% Cotton Shirt
> Heat Press temperature at 345° Fahrenheit.
> ...


I think this is the best method.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I've done several with a home iron but I set the iron to Wool (don't want to scorch the fabric) and press firmly for a minimum of 30-40 seconds. It could be your customer had their iron set too high. It is a PIA to do on an iron if the design is big but I've done it several times with complete success.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

This is kind of an older post but the problem ended up being more of an issue with not enough heat to melt the glue. The customer was placing a towel to cover their design and the thickness was not allowing enough heat to get through to melting the glue properly. Once I sent her a new design and she switch to something thinner the issue was resolved. Now I suggest to place a piece of paper towel or something just as thin so that the heat can penetrate through the cloth and melt the glue. 

Also after contacting my supplier again they misunderstood that a iron was being used instead of a press. The time that they told me made more sense if a heat press was being used.


----------

